# New Kel Tec PMR-30 - 22 magnum caliber pistol



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking for thoughts on the new Kel Tec PMR-30 22 magnum caliber pistol ? Have these pistols actually been released for purchase ?

Anyone that has one of these, can you share your experience.

What kind of accuracy can be expected from this pistol ?

I have seen a few posts regarding this pistol but most of it was anticipatory and not from anyone that may have any first hand use.

Thanks.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I checked with Kel Tec today and they told me that the scheduled release date of the PMR-30 model is July 2010.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's July so where the hell is it ? I need one bad.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Kel-Tec PMR-30, Tactical-Life.com‬‎

Preview of the Kel-Tec PMR-30 22 Rimfire Magnum Semi-Auto Pistol

Last I heard, they're in production and shipping out... Whoops... Hmmm... Update Aug. 21/2010... Now the scuttlebutt on the net that I've picked up is that they only shipped out a few... like maybe one to each main distributor (or something like that)... One source I saw said they aren't going into big production until Nov. ('10)... but it's all kind of mysterious... Oh well, at least they're putting out these video clips... The more I see, the more I like. If someone has one or knows more, please say something...

Here's another version on full auto!:


----------

